# Just added to my yard.....



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, I just picked this boy up, let me know what you all think. He is close to his CH title in ADBA & NKC & has some WP points with them also. He just got his 1st leg this past Saturday for the UKC in WP also....(thanks Stephanie & Jeff) :clap:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [185710] :: TNT'S ROLEX
Hope to Ch him out this year, he has produced some good litters... We hope we can produce some more great litters later on down the road.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

you know i like that boy! lol


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Rolex looks good! Iv'e seen him before on this site.
I just added this girl to my yard








She's my new heavy Dirty Mary Boyles Bitch


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

BWAH! Daddy dog is in New York now!!!

Hope he does well for you! He's an awsome dog!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Mmmmmm rolex. Good for you.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We are so glad that you guys are happy with him!

Looking forward to seeing you guys at shows and getting updates!

hint hint hint

Stephanie


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone... especially Stephanie & Jeff... We are looking to get a trailer that we can get used or do some bartering for, so that we can get out all together easier with only 1 vehicle the trailer, our dogs and 3 drivers... If we can get that together we will be able to travel further and more often for less.... If you guys see some used affordable closed trailers please hit us up... Thanks again for everything... Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

roe1880 said:


> Thank you everyone... especially Stephanie & Jeff... We are looking to get a trailer that we can get used or do some bartering for, so that we can get out all together easier with only 1 vehicle the trailer, our dogs and 3 drivers... If we can get that together we will be able to travel further and more often for less.... If you guys see some used affordable closed trailers please hit us up... Thanks again for everything... Hope to see you all soon.


Hey man, it was good to see you again in Athens this past weekend. Like I said at the show, Rolex is one hell of a dog. :clap:


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey thanks dude...lol.. I know he is, if he wasn't I would not have taken him.... I hope we can get back out to see you guys again soon. Thank you also for giving us the warm welcome to TN, we really loved it out there & are really serious about buying our next home with plenty of property out there... hopefully the market will pick up soon....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like everyone is headed to TN..*cough*


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

roe1880 said:


> Hey thanks dude...lol.. I know he is, if he wasn't I would not have taken him.... I hope we can get back out to see you guys again soon. Thank you also for giving us the warm welcome to TN, we really loved it out there & are really serious about buying our next home with plenty of property out there... hopefully the market will pick up soon....


Hope you guys do. You'll love it here. Ya'll should try to make the 3 day ADBA show in NC.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

im thinking about it 'cause Rolex only needs 35 points or so to get his Champion title in conformation for them... Im a bit pulled from both ends...lol... I want him to get that but I want to get him pulling for the UKC with Tyberius also... being that their are more UKC shows that we can probably make, but the ADBA show is close to us, it's hard to choose...lol... we will see. were working out a few things right now. We are looking to get a used trailer so that will help us with space for traveling. If we had that we can all fit in 1 vehicle and take turns driving between the 3 of us...


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

great looking dog


----------

